# After DNP, which diet? Help me



## pumperalbo (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello


I am finished with my dnp cycle, what should I eat now, I was on 1800 calories on DNP, should I first for 10-14 days on 1500 calories until I start the next run?

How do you feed on DNP mostly, high fat low carb? Or how best you do not fat?

I use daily 50MCG T3 and Clen

Thank you


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 25, 2017)

Depends on whether or not you wish to continue dieting post-DNP. 
If you do, then simply switch to an appropriate deficit determined by the rate of loss your looking for. Keep protein high and the rest is up to you. 
If you wish to transition to maintenance then, after calculating your current maintenance cals, subtract 10-15% to be on the safe side and ride it out. Dump both clen & the T3 if this is the option you choose.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Depends on whether or not you wish to continue dieting post-DNP.
> If you do, then simply switch to an appropriate deficit determined by the rate of loss your looking for. Keep protein high and the rest is up to you.
> If you wish to transition to maintenance then, after calculating your current maintenance cals, subtract 10-15% to be on the safe side and ride it out. Dump both clen & the T3 if this is the option you choose.




Thanks

Can i use sibutramin 20mg and Clen both in this time, or better only clen or sibutramin?
i will use for next 14 Days, and i will not coming the fat back, so i think is better i make lower calories intake,
then i will make a carb up day in 7 days, and then keto before starting next dnp cycle


i think 300g protein 50g fat 50g carbs in the next 7 days and go to 1500-1600 calories non train days, train days 1800 cals, so i think the fat not coming back


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 25, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> Thanks
> Can i use sibutramin 20mg and Clen both in this time, or better only clen or sibutramin?
> i will use for next 14 Days, and i will not coming the fat back, so i think is better i make lower calories intake,
> then i will make a carb up day in 7 days, and then keto before starting next dnp cycle
> ...


The 10-15% below maintenance will ensure the fat won't come back. From there you can adjust to your real maintenance based on what the scale is telling you. Beyond that, keeping the fat off is all about behavioral change more than anything else. 

I'd personally take the sibutramine over clen when it comes to helping you maintain your progress. Beyond that, everything else seems fine


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The 10-15% below maintenance will ensure the fat won't come back. From there you can adjust to your real maintenance based on what the scale is telling you. Beyond that, keeping the fat off is all about behavioral change more than anything else.
> 
> I'd personally take the sibutramine over clen when it comes to helping you maintain your progress. Beyond that, everything else seems fine




Ok thank you, then I should max 1800 calories to take me the day then I should be at 15% in the deficient that is goodI think soon the water out in a few days then I see the results, now I still look terribly fat but dnp haha May I take the carb up day next saturday then  
for example 4000 calories, or should I better stay at 1800?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 25, 2017)

The carb up is optional. You can take it if you wish but I wouldn't go crazy with the cals (maybe 10-20% over maintenance).


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The carb up is optional. You can take it if you wish but I wouldn't go crazy with the cals (maybe 10-20% over maintenance).




Yes i make the Carb Up next Saturday i think :=)

We hope the fat does not come back again

thanks for help


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The carb up is optional. You can take it if you wish but I wouldn't go crazy with the cals (maybe 10-20% over maintenance).




Sorry last question

can i use after DNP Cycle High Fat Diet

max 30g carbs daily, rest fat and protein?

or better not use highfat , so coming fat directly back?

thanks


----------

